# Blend repair to bonnet



## patdavis (Mar 6, 2014)

i want to blend my bonnet which has damage to the pain in the center. my car is a Bmw with titan silver paint work. what paint should i use, cellulose based paint or waterbase?


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Use either or. Blending in solvent base will be near impossible without a clear blend to use as a wet bed. With waterbased you can just thin it down and it never seems to get a metallic build up like the solvent does. Titan silver is a [email protected] of a colour though. There's a good few variants for it and all are very different shades, so try and request edge to edge paint. Best of luck


----------



## patdavis (Mar 6, 2014)

whats do you mean by edge to edge paint?


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

If you ask for edge to edge, the paint shop will request a painted part off you I.e mirror cap or fuel cap, so they can tint the colour so it is almost the same. Will possibly cost more but a good idea


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Trying to blend paint, more especially a silver, on a bonnet is in most cases a bit of a no go.
The whole thing will need painting - otherwise called edge to edge.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if you need to ask , then a spot repair on a silver bonnet isnt the place for a begginer to start out imo


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Blending silver in solvent base paint is hard enough on the side of a car so within a bonnet where you can see the blend more is even worse ! As said already it will need a wet bed of clear blend layed down first but the colour needs to be close as possible first so the blend is not seen. Titan silver in our scheme always looks too dark so we go for the lighter or lighter + shades which seem to blend easier but still never look exact ! 
I would love to try a water base silver job but only done a couple of water based jobs so not really experienced with it,do you guys that use wb still do spraycards as you cant see the colour properly till dry or even clearcoated ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Edge to edge on a bonnet can lead to blending adjacent panels though making the job bigger and more expensive if you want it done properly.

As for water based i always make a spray out card but instead of lacquering I spray liberally with panel wipe and compare the colour while it's wet. It gives exactly the same effect as lacquer on basecoat. Then apply more panel wipe as needed if it dries out. I do this because waterbase dries in a matter of minutes with a heat gun where as lacquer takes alot longer. If I'm happy with the match i then lacquer the spray out card with the job and bake together with the card going in with the collection afterwards.

Sutty.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You'll be lucky if it goes edge to edge and matches. Unless you can get hold of bmw white label waterbase and ask for a them for Thorne shade for 354 titan silver but that's not gona be cheap. If you've not painted much before attempting silver wont be easy as it can go wrong very quickly. But as you said its in the middle an experienced painter may be able to drop the colour off by the swage line and laquer the bonnet but that takes alot of skill. Any titan silver we painted would almost always end up being blended into adjacent panels, even with us using bmw paint and Thorne shade or possibly mpv1, meaning most preferred variant. 

We use spies hecker waterbase which is applied in one application, one full wet coat, followed by drop coat straight over it as it covers in one coat. Glasurit/bmw white label is apply a coat dry it apply a coat dry it then drop coat it, pretty much like solvent.


----------

